# *NGD* TK Instruments custom shop fanned st-24 8 string (pic heavy)



## mountainjam (Dec 3, 2011)

Hey guys, after 11 months of patience, I just had the chance to travel to the high desert of Arizona to meet Todd and pick up my new guitar. Words can't describe the level of craftsmanship and playability of this thing, its like nothing I've ever touched before, and weighs about as much as a feather. Here are the specs and some pictures that Todd took. My photography skills cant match his, so I hope you enjoy them. Also, if anyone is in the market for an exotic guitar, I couldn't recommend TK any higher. He's a brilliant musician, master luthier, and super cool dude to hang out with. My build process with him was simply awesome!

cheers guys


100% hand crafted in the usa

Aged maple burl top, headstock laminate, and magnetic truss rod cover
Aged alder body
Aged flame maple asymetrical neck, 18 mm at first fret
Purple heart magnetic control cover, fingerboard binding, dual stripes down the middle of the top, and between the headstock laminate
No radius macassar ebony fingerboard with triple paua dot inlays
Zebra wood control knobs with purple heart tops and triple dot paua inlays
SS frets
Custom TK single bridge system with piezos
BKP rebel yell bridge and VH 2 neck
Hipshot open back tuners
Locking input jack
Paua stripe down the middle
Flush mount strap locks
Glow in the dark side dots
Purple metal flake logo inlay


----------



## djpharoah (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## technomancer (Dec 3, 2011)

Sweet


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 3, 2011)

Hell yes!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Dec 3, 2011)

Great Scott!!


----------



## aawshred (Dec 3, 2011)

Killllller. What's the scale length?


----------



## Prov1dence (Dec 3, 2011)

HOLY. FUCK. So sexy


----------



## themike (Dec 3, 2011)

Honestly and respectfully, this is the first TK guitar that I've seen that looks professional to me. Absolutely great job on this, congrats man!


----------



## OrsusMetal (Dec 3, 2011)

That looks sick, dude! It came together extremely fast. Every time I visit his site, I drool.


----------



## squid-boy (Dec 4, 2011)

Holy fuck. I got a boner and the pictures had barely loaded.


----------



## The Echthros (Dec 4, 2011)

THAT really is fucking amazing


----------



## shredguitar7690 (Dec 4, 2011)

Wow, I am looking at their sight right now and I am amazed. You got an amazing guitar! What does the different angled pickups do for you though?


----------



## mountainjam (Dec 4, 2011)

Hey guys I really appreciate the nice words! 



aawshred said:


> Killllller. What's the scale length?



27.5-25



th3m1ke said:


> Honestly and respectfully, this is the first TK guitar that I've seen that looks professional to me. Absolutely great job on this, congrats man!



Respectfully, are you mistaking TK custom guitars from the UK




for TK instruments in the US? My 8 string is def not his first professional guitar.


----------



## Napalm (Dec 4, 2011)

Amazing Man!!! Holy [email protected]#T that is a masterpiece


----------



## Splinterhead (Dec 4, 2011)

Righteous indeed!
Congrats!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 4, 2011)

Oustanding piece of work


----------



## whisper (Dec 4, 2011)

great if it floats yer boat, waaaay too busy for me. beautiful woods!


----------



## AxeHappy (Dec 4, 2011)

That's gorgeous. Awesome neck heel and I love those knobs!


----------



## ElRay (Dec 4, 2011)

As I said before, I should neg-rep you out of sheer, unadulterated, jealousy 

Ray

EDIT: Funny, the add that pops-up is for guitar insurance.


----------



## mountainjam (Dec 4, 2011)

ElRay said:


> As I said before, I should neg-rep you out of sheer, unadulterated, jealousy
> 
> Ray
> 
> EDIT: Funny, the add that pops-up is for guitar insurance.





I sent a little positive rep your way for holding off both of these times 

Edit* and thanks again to everyone else for checking out my guitar and commenting!


----------



## Metal_Webb (Dec 5, 2011)

That is a tasty bit of guitar sir. I am well jealous and wish you many fun years with it


----------



## Khoi (Dec 5, 2011)

not usually a fan of those gnarly ergo-style bodies, but that one looks fantastic!

curious as to how the contrasting angled pickups work


----------



## aWoodenShip (Dec 5, 2011)

I think the battle for my first fanned fret guitar is over.


----------



## drmosh (Dec 5, 2011)

Awesome looking guitar.

One question, how did you get the BKPs slanted or are they rewound?


----------



## themike (Dec 5, 2011)

mountainjam said:


> Respectfully, are you mistaking TK custom guitars from the UK
> 
> for TK instruments in the US? My 8 string is def not his first professional guitar.



You're completely right, I was mistaking TK for someone else who is stateside - sorry about that!


----------



## mountainjam (Dec 5, 2011)

drmosh said:


> One question, how did you get the BKPs slanted or are they rewound?





Khoi said:


> curious as to how the contrasting angled pickups work



Im not entirely sure on the science of the pickups, But I think that the coils are removed from the baseplate. Then the bottoms of the pole pieces are ground off so they are flush with the pickup. Then the tiny hole on each end of the coil is bored slightly bigger, and screwed into the wood directly. Diagnalizing the pickup makes the string spacing slightly smaller, and imo easier to play. As far as the sound from the different angled pickups, its the best tone I've ever had. Not sure how much the angle has to do with that tho. But I recommend checking out 'the anatomy of a tk' page, there is a lot of info and I could be wrong with what I said.



th3m1ke said:


> You're completely right, I was mistaking TK for someone else who is stateside - sorry about that!



no worries man


----------



## AngelVivaldi (Dec 5, 2011)

Thats a seriously epic guitar. Todds such an amazing guy to work with, very responsive and pleasantly cheerful &#61514;


----------



## HighPotency (Dec 5, 2011)

Brb changing pants.



Ok back. How did you get the BKPs like that? Did the luthier re-assemble them in the split fashion or did you buy them that way?


----------



## mountainjam (Dec 5, 2011)

HighPotency said:


> Brb changing pants.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok back. How did you get the BKPs like that? Did the luthier re-assemble them in the split fashion or did you buy them that way?



I bought the pickups stock from BKP, they don't sell them any other way. My luthier "diagnalized" them. If you check my post ^^^ I explain how its done.


----------



## GATA4 (Dec 5, 2011)

So, about that neck heel.



.....oh wait......THERE ISN'T ONE!

 This is positively gorgeous, man. You have awesome taste, and this TK guy is pretty much a Super Sayan.


----------



## idunno (Dec 5, 2011)

Very nice! I wasnt aware he was still goin, havent seen one in a long time!

How do you feel about the flat fretboard? I it fairly comfortable? Did you get the giant stainless frets?


----------



## mountainjam (Dec 5, 2011)

idunno said:


> Very nice! I wasnt aware he was still goin, havent seen one in a long time!
> 
> How do you feel about the flat fretboard? I it fairly comfortable? Did you get the giant stainless frets?



Yep, Todd took a break for a few years but hes back and going strong!
I didnt get the stainless rod giant frets. I played a few of his guitars that did have them tho, and they were pretty sweet, but ultimately I wanted the thinnest neck possible on my guitar. As far as the flat fingerboard, its one of my favorite features. It feels so damn comfortable to play, and it never frets out when bending.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Dec 5, 2011)

Gorgeous guitar!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 6, 2011)

Now that is a stunning instrument, good sir!


----------



## Mysticlamp (Dec 6, 2011)

man that hting looks great, the pickups look fun to mess around on


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 6, 2011)

That looks amazing! Why have I never heard of TK before? I thought BKP didn't do fanned pickups anymore. Cool if they're doing them again. Any particular reason for that angle on the neck pickup?


----------



## mountainjam (Dec 6, 2011)

TomAwesome said:


> That looks amazing! Why have I never heard of TK before? I thought BKP didn't do fanned pickups anymore. Cool if they're doing them again. Any particular reason for that angle on the neck pickup?



Hey Tom, its possible you've never heard of TK because he keeps production numbers very low, no more than 5 guitars a year, so not many people own them. And also, he took a few years off from building, a little while back. 
As far as the pickups, they are custom modified for the fan. BKP doesnt do this. And I think the neck pickup was angled for more high notes, rather than high fret access on the low strings.


----------



## Randy (Dec 6, 2011)

Very unique and original instrument. I love everything about this guitar.


----------



## luca9583 (Dec 6, 2011)

mountainjam said:


> Im not entirely sure on the science of the pickups, But I think that the coils are removed from the baseplate. Then the bottoms of the pole pieces are ground off so they are flush with the pickup. Then the tiny hole on each end of the coil is bored slightly bigger, and screwed into the wood directly. Diagnalizing the pickup makes the string spacing slightly smaller, and imo easier to play. As far as the sound from the different angled pickups, its the best tone I've ever had. Not sure how much the angle has to do with that tho. But I recommend checking out 'the anatomy of a tk' page, there is a lot of info and I could be wrong with what I said.
> 
> 
> 
> no worries man



Very cool for the custom angling on the pickups..just goes to show that it can be done.

Surely it's about time BKP started doing angled versions of their pickups


----------



## oniduder (Dec 6, 2011)

very cool and striking looking guitar, sure to impress, lovely actually

jelly me


----------



## GTailly (Dec 12, 2011)

ouch.... awesome.


----------



## Munch (Dec 12, 2011)

That is an absolutely amazing instrument. I've been drooling over Mr. Keehn's work for a long time now. I'm really happy for you!


----------



## ToupaTroopa (Dec 13, 2011)

Super purty but Idk about the fretboard past the nut. Kinda awkward for me but w/e works for you man! =D


----------



## The Buttmonkey (Dec 13, 2011)

Holy crap, that's amazing! I love the top wood, both on yours and the 6 you linked!

How much did that cost you? It looks like it's worth about $12,000!


----------



## mountainjam (Dec 13, 2011)

More thanks to you guys for the nice comments, I'm completely in love with this guitar!




The Buttmonkey said:


> Holy crap, that's amazing! I love the top wood, both on yours and the 6 you linked!
> 
> How much did that cost you? It looks like it's worth about $12,000!


 I didnt pay half that much. Home, he has prices listed on his site.


----------



## JamesM (Dec 13, 2011)

I want a video.


----------



## mountainjam (Dec 13, 2011)

The Armada said:


> I want a video.



Soon
Ive got something in the works right now


----------



## craigny (Dec 14, 2011)

WOW...looks killer...and expensive lol!


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Dec 17, 2011)

Holy damn. Gorgeous.


----------



## Durero (Jan 4, 2012)

I can't believe I missed this thread until now!

TK is probably my favorite builder alongside Oni; that's an incredibly beautiful guitar!

Belated congrats Mountainjam


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jan 4, 2012)

my oh my, i love that top.

congrats!


----------



## broj15 (Jan 4, 2012)

inlays, wood knobs, that top and that super comfy looking heel... What a killer custom


----------



## Alimination (Jan 4, 2012)

wow


----------



## mountainjam (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## KEVORKIAN (Jan 4, 2012)

Beautiful guitar!

Todd is a good guy... Years ago, I was talking to him about making a custom 7-string. He's a wealth of knowledge and a real talent.


----------



## meambobbo (Jan 10, 2012)

Sweet. What's your address? What hours do you work? Do you have a dog? What is the code to your alarm system?

 congrats man - enjoy!!!!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 10, 2012)

Ill pm you my address, trade for first born?


----------



## Ironbird (Jan 10, 2012)

I find most ERG body shapes to be absolutely hideous, but that...that body is a work of art! Congrats!


----------



## Domkid118 (Jan 10, 2012)

That guitar


----------



## mountainjam (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow guys, Ive never had an ngd thread stay active this long before, its been over 5 weeks since I posted this. This guitar is truely 1 of a kind. Words cant describe the personality it has, it almost feels like its alive when you play it. Its a true pleasure owning it, and Im glad you guys dig it as well! So Im not sure who it is, but someone on this forum after seeing my 8 string, ordered a 7 string from TK, so it will be cool to see more TK NGD's in the future!



meambobbo said:


> Sweet. What's your address? What hours do you work? Do you have a dog? What is the code to your alarm system?
> 
> congrats man - enjoy!!!!


----------

